# Compatibilité de l'Apple TV



## Hades88 (3 Avril 2007)

Bon, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de réponses à ma question.

Je possède ce téléviseur: 






C'est un 4/3

J'ai 4 entrée:
-2 Péritel
-1 RVB
-1 S-VHS

D'après ce que je vois là:





Il y a du HDMI, du YUV.
Alors, je voudrais savoir si je pourrais jouir d'une ?TV ou non? Existe-t-il une alternative? (du style adaptateur) 

Ou est-ce que je dois penser à un nouveau téléviseur....


----------



## ntx (4 Avril 2007)

Il existe des adaptateur Component (Composante en français) vers Peritel, quelques euros dans tout bon magasin.  
Mais si tu as une entrée RVB (Rouge Vert Bleu) ça devrait aussi le faire, regarde la couleur des fiches sur la photo.


----------



## Hades88 (4 Avril 2007)

J'ai été dans APR (Apple Premium Resseler). Ils m'on dit que c'était pas possible. Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire. Je pense tout de même l'acheter et amadouer le grand père fana de technologie pour qu'il me file sont téléviseur plasma 16/9. Sinon, on testera.... 

J'avais vu les couleurs Rouge Jaune et Blanc (mais, étant daltonien, j'était pas certain pour le jaune... (^_^). 

On verra bien. Merciiiii


----------



## ntx (4 Avril 2007)

Hades88 a dit:


> J'ai été dans APR (Apple Premium Resseler). Ils m'on dit que c'était pas possible. Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire. Je pense tout de même l'acheter et amadouer le grand père fana de technologie pour qu'il me file sont téléviseur plasma 16/9. Sinon, on testera....


Sur un appareil une prise péritel peut être cablée soit en RVB donc de la même manière qu'une sortie composante, soit uniquement en S-Vidéo. Il faut vérifier suivant les appareils. Suivant le cas il existe des adaptateurs Péritel<->Composante et Péritel<->S-Vidéo (un petite prise Cinch), plus un rouge et un blanc pour le son.
Ne te fie pas aux prix, tu trouveras beaucoup moins cher en supermarché. :rateau: 


> J'avais vu les couleurs Rouge Jaune et Blanc (mais, étant daltonien, j'était pas certain pour le jaune... (^_^).


Rouge et blanc c'est pour le son en stéréo, jaune pour la vidéo "composite" (pas composante), le plus mauvais format pour la vidéo.


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Avril 2007)

Bonsoir

Le c&#226;ble "composite" contient effectivement trois fiches RCA, dont les couleurs correspondent &#224;:
- rouge = audio canal droit 
- blanc = audio canal gauche
- jaune = vid&#233;o composite

Or, sur l'Apple-TV on n'a pas de fil jaune. Mis &#224; par le rouge et le blanc de l'audio, on n'a que le rouge, le vert et le bleu. Il s'agit donc d'une sortie RVB ("composante"), et non "composite".

Comme il n'y a que trois fils, le signal de synchronisation doit &#234;tre associ&#233; au vert.

Les TV modernes qui disposent de plusieurs prises P&#233;ritel (Scart) en ont une qui accepte les signaux RVB. Toutefois, pour en profiter, il faudrait :
- que la synchro soit effectivement accept&#233;e sur l'entr&#233;e "vert" par la TV, ou bien que cette synchro soit inject&#233;e sur l'entr&#233;e "composite" de la prise.
- que la TV passe en mode RVB. Si cela n'est pas r&#233;alis&#233; par programmation au niveau des menus de la TV, il faut qu'un &#233;quipement ext&#233;rieur active l'entr&#233;e "commutation rapide".

Voici un topo sur la prise P&#233;ritel qui donne quelques indications.

Bref, il est tout-&#224;-fait possible de brancher l'Apple-TV sur une TV avec entr&#233;es RVB, mais il y a un risque de devoir utiliser un adaptateur idoine (qu'un apprenti bricoleur pourrait tr&#232;s bien r&#233;aliser lui-m&#234;me, soit dit en passant).


_EDIT: grill&#233; par ntx... Il faut dite que je suis particuli&#232;rement lent &#224; r&#233;pondre, ce soir._


----------



## niko34 (9 Avril 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Or, sur l'Apple-TV on n'a pas de fil jaune. Mis &#224; par le rouge et le blanc de l'audio, on n'a que le rouge, le vert et le bleu. Il s'agit donc d'une sortie RVB ("composante"), et non "composite".[/I]



Salut,

je comprend pas tr&#232;s bien. J'ai l'impression en vous lisant qu'un simple cablage permet de connecter un appareil YUV sur une entr&#233;e RVB.

J'&#233;tais jusqu'alors persuad&#233; qu'un signal YUV n'avait pas grand chose &#224; voir avec un signal RVB.

Avec un signal YUV, on a:
- un cable pour la luminosit&#233;
- 2 cables pour les couleurs

explication du format YUV

Dans ce lien, ils donnent la relation entre les couleurs de base RVB et le YUV:
Voici les relations liant Y &#224; R, G et B, U &#224; R et &#224; la luminance, et enfin V &#224; B et &#224; la luminance :

Y = 0.299R + 0.587 G + 0.114 B
U = -0.147R - 0.289 G + 0.436B = 0.492(B - Y)
V = 0.615R -0.515G -0.100B = 0.877(R-Y)

Avec un signal RVB, on a simplement un cable par couleur de base.

Pour passer de l'un &#224; l'autre, un simple cablage ne peut pas suffire (vu la formule).

Une conversion de signal est toutefois possible, mais il faut appliquer un traitement sur le signal. Un exemple de convertisseur: mod&#232;le CYU 343 YUV vers RVBHV. C'est pas le m&#234;me prix qu'un cable.

Est-ce que j'ai rat&#233; un truc?


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Avril 2007)

Il n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; question de YUV dans mes propos, mais bien de RVB, qui n'a effectivement rien &#224; voir.

C'est peut-&#234;tre moi qui ai rat&#233; quelque chose... Les sorties rouge, verte et bleue de l'Apple-TV seraient de l'YUV et non du RVB ?


----------



## niko34 (9 Avril 2007)

je comprend mieux ce que tu voulais dire alors  

La sortie de l'appletv est malheureusement une sortie YUV


----------



## ntx (9 Avril 2007)

Un petit topo sur le brochage de la péritel.
La câble que je t'ai donné en exemple permet tout à fait de transformer une sortie YUV en une entrée péritel. Après il faut vérifier que ta télé saura recevoir le signal.


----------



## spleen (9 Avril 2007)

Autrement, si comme moi tu as 2 mains gauches :
http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/236419/art/hama/adaptateur-yuv-peritel-ma.html

Ou alors tu vas chez ton revendeur TV/Vidéo habituel...


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Avril 2007)

Si la TV accepte le YUV, ce que j'ai &#233;crit peut &#234;tre encore utile, en rempla&#231;ant "RVB" par "YUV".

Il ne s'agit pas du m&#234;me codage des signaux, mais tout le c&#226;blage et le principe de fonctionnement reste le m&#234;me. Notamment, la synchro est toujours sur le fil vert, avec le signal de luminance (Y).


----------



## spleen (9 Avril 2007)

Cela dit, c'est quand même très étonnant qu'Apple n'ait pas prévu une sortie Peritel en RVB sur son yoyo électronique...
En y pensant, je me demande d'ailleurs si la Péritel n'est pas une spécificité Franco-Française ? ça existe aux USA ?


----------



## ntx (9 Avril 2007)

La péritel est une spécificité française et certains fabricants économisent son implémentation dans leurs appareils.


----------



## niko34 (10 Avril 2007)

Et puis, la péritel, c'est quand même super gros comme prise (en tout cas, moi, j'aime pas du tout). Je n'ai pas vu l'appletv en vrai mais j'imagine qu'une prise péritel aurait obligé apple à augmenter un peu la taille de son appareil.

Par contre, une simple sortie svideo m'aurait bien plu...​


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Avril 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> Et puis, la p&#233;ritel, c'est quand m&#234;me super gros comme prise (en tout cas, moi, j'aime pas du tout). Je n'ai pas vu l'appletv en vrai mais j'imagine qu'une prise p&#233;ritel aurait oblig&#233; apple &#224; augmenter un peu la taille de son appareil.​


En fait, non. Une prise p&#233;ritel ne fait que 5 cm x 2 cm (le connecteur femelle sur le bo&#238;tier est m&#234;me plus petit).

En comparaison, la face arri&#232;re de l'Apple TV fait 20 cm x 3 cm. Une prise p&#233;ritel ne prendrait que l'emplacement de 3 prises RCA, tout en en rempla&#231;ant 5 fonctionnellement parlant.

Il y a donc largement la place de mettre une prise p&#233;ritel, m&#234;me avec une sortie de c&#226;ble lat&#233;rale (comme &#231;a se fait le plus souvent).

En revanche, ce n'est pas beau et c'est bien moins pratique que les prises RCA.


niko34 a dit:


> Par contre, une simple sortie svideo m'aurait bien plu...​


Oui, &#231;a aurait &#233;t&#233; utile. Une S-Video (Y/C) ou une composite, enfin quelque chose qu'on aurait pu brancher sur une TV normale quoi  .

Maintenant, le fait de fournir des signaux video s&#233;par&#233;s apporte une qualit&#233; et des possibilit&#233;s suppl&#233;mentaires par rapport &#224; une Y/C ou une composite. Le revers de la m&#233;daille, c'est qu'il faut une TV adapt&#233;e, car sinon le passage par un adaptateur risque fort d'en faire perdre tout le b&#233;n&#233;fice.


----------



## fpoil (10 Avril 2007)

sauf que la p&#233;ritel ou scart est quasiment absent du march&#233; am&#233;ricain, march&#233; naturel et prioritaire de l'appleTv donc pourquoi apple s'embarrasserait &#224; y impl&#233;menter une p&#233;ritel ?

Les Tv cathodiques vendues en France qui accepte du YUV se comptent sur les doigts de la  main donc  dans 90&#37; des cas il faut un convertisseur YUV/RVB (100-150 euros)

J'ai fait mon choix et achet&#233; un mini core duo


----------



## niko34 (10 Avril 2007)

Mais avec un mini, tu ne peux pas mettre en place des synchros automatiques aussi facilement qu'avec l'appletv, non? Comment fais-tu: synchros manuelles, un outil de synchro de dossier, ... ?


----------



## fpoil (10 Avril 2007)

bah.. euh... avec les alias aucun soucis de synchronisation :

un imac intel qui est l'ordi principal, auquel sont connect&#233;s deux disques durs sur lesquels sont stock&#233;s mes films et la librairie itunes commune &#224; tous les ordis de la maison

sur le mini, rien de stock&#233; mais auquel je peux rajouter un disque dur.

Dans le dossier s&#233;quence de l'unique compte du mac mini, j'ai plac&#233; des alias des dossiers pr&#233;sents sur les disques durs reli&#233;s &#224; l'imac qui montent automatiquement au boot de la machine (bien sur l'imac doit &#234;tre allum&#233; mais pareil pour l'appletv) et donc il y a toujours synchro, le mini streamant &#224; travers mon r&#233;seau cpl les films pr&#233;sents

et j'ai remplac&#233; le dossier itunes music pr&#233;sent sur le mini par un alias du dossier itunes  pr&#233;sent sur l'imac


----------



## niko34 (10 Avril 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Ca me plaît bien comme façon de faire 

Ca ne me dérange pas de laisser mon imac allumé du moment qu'il n'y a plus de problème de synchro.

Je vais réfléchir à tout ça


----------



## Hades88 (12 Avril 2007)

D'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur les forums de Mac4Ever, quelqu'un aurait réussi à faire fonctionner son AppleTV sur une "vieille" télé catodique en péritel avec ce convertisseur de signal : http://www.hama.be/portal/articleId*113956/action*2563/searchMode*1/bySearch*242513


Je le reçoit demain, je pourrais tester aussi


----------



## niko34 (12 Avril 2007)

En plus, il est pas tr&#232;s cher compar&#233; &#224; ceux que j'ai trouv&#233;s.

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## Hades88 (16 Avril 2007)

Je l'ai re&#231;u, &#231;a marche impec. Juste r&#233;gler la sortie p&#233;ritel (16/9 ou 4/3)

Pour pas trop cher, l'image est nikel. ENFIN LA COULEUR 

















J'ai donc brancher en IN pour le YUV et en OUT je passe par une P&#233;ritel. Voici les autres possibiltit&#233;s:

En gros, ce joujou permet de convertir un signal :

YUV -> RGB(+synch (Scart Out)
YUV -> RGBHV (5X Cinch out 5X RCA Out)
YUV -> VGA (RGBHV via 15pol. HDD)

RGB -> RGBHV (5X Cinch out 5X RCA Out)
RGB -> VGA (RGBHV via 15pol. HDD)


D&#233;sol&#233; pour la qualit&#233; des photos (faites avec mon K750i car la batterie de mon APN &#233;tait plate)

Voil&#224;... Encore un test by Hades


----------



## niko34 (16 Avril 2007)

Merci pour les bonnes news


----------



## bengalen (22 Janvier 2008)

Si jamais vous pouvez trouver sur ce site le convertisseur HDMI / Péritel nettement moins cher​ 
Bon c'est en CH mais même c'est très bon marché https://www.microspot.ch/microspot/__HYBRIS__/product/Microspot.ch/0000220468/detail.jsf​


----------



## Gwen (22 Janvier 2008)

J'ai pour ma part un souci de sortie vidéo avec mon iPod, est-ce que la sortie vidéo de ce baladeur est identique a celle de l'Apple TV, ce qui expliquerai que j'arrive a voir mes vidéos sur une "vraie TV" alors que sur mon moniteur (un vieux Sony a tube sans tuner) cela ne passe pas.

Et du coup, pensez-vous que sur mon écran, l'Apple TV pourrait éventuellement fonctionner avec le convertisseur trouvé plus haut?


----------



## Hades88 (23 Janvier 2008)

> J'ai pour ma part un souci de sortie vidéo avec mon iPod, est-ce que la sortie vidéo de ce baladeur est identique a celle de l'Apple TV, ce qui expliquerai que j'arrive a voir mes vidéos sur une "vraie TV" alors que sur mon moniteur (un vieux Sony a tube sans tuner) cela ne passe pas.
> 
> Et du coup, pensez-vous que sur mon écran, l'Apple TV pourrait éventuellement fonctionner avec le convertisseur trouvé plus haut?



Salut,
Si tu as un iPod 5G, de simples câbles Jack -> RGB (ou adaptateur Péritel) et le tour est joué. Par contre, sur les nouveaux iPod (Septembre 2007), Apple a changé les câbles et passe en YUV -> avec un convertisseur comme plus haut, ça marchera. (3 câbles vidéo + 2 câbles audio (stéréo).

49&#8364; sur le store:





[EDIT] Je viens de voir qu'Apple propose 2 sortes de câbles, ceux plus ci-dessus, et ceux ci-dessous:





.
Ils sortent en RGB et fonctionnent sur toute prise Péritel (via un adaptateur)


----------



## Gwen (24 Janvier 2008)

Hades88 a dit:


> Salut,
> Si tu as un iPod 5G, de simples câbles Jack -> RGB (ou adaptateur Péritel) et le tour est joué. Par contre, sur les nouveaux iPod (Septembre 2007), Apple a changé les câbles et passe en YUV -> avec un convertisseur comme plus haut, ça marchera. (3 câbles vidéo + 2 câbles audio (stéréo).



Sauf que justement, j'ai ce câble branché a mon iPod 5G (ou l'iPod photo de ma femme) et je n'arrive pas avoir d'image


----------



## two (24 Janvier 2008)

gwen a dit:


> J'ai pour ma part un souci de sortie vidéo avec mon iPod, est-ce que la sortie vidéo de ce baladeur est identique a celle de l'Apple TV, ce qui expliquerai que j'arrive a voir mes vidéos sur une "vraie TV" alors que sur mon moniteur (un vieux Sony a tube sans tuner) cela ne passe pas.
> 
> Et du coup, pensez-vous que sur mon écran, l'Apple TV pourrait éventuellement fonctionner avec le convertisseur trouvé plus haut?





gwen a dit:


> Sauf que justement, j'ai ce câble branché a mon iPod 5G (ou l'iPod photo de ma femme) et je n'arrive pas avoir d'image


Tu as essayé de brancher autre chose sur la même prise de ton moniteur, un lecteur DVD, une caméra...? histoire de voir si le problème ne vient pas du moniteur


----------



## Gwen (24 Janvier 2008)

Oui, c'est lui qui me sert a visionner mes films vu que je n'ai pas de TV, il accepte donc sans sourciller les différents lecteurs DVD que j'ai pu avoir ainsi que mon ancien lecteur VHS (paie a son âme).

C'est vraiment ça que je ne comprends pas, mon iPod fonctionne très bien en sortie vidéo sur toutes les autres TV que j'ai testées, mais pas sur mon moniteur et j'ai peur que du coup, l'Apple TV ai le même souci.


----------



## two (25 Janvier 2008)

une piste possible : je crois avoir lu quelque part que les dock ipod ont changé de type de connectique, et donc de signal, il y a une bonne année... donc si ton dock est récent, ils l'est probablement trop pour ta télé... dans ce cas il y a toujours des solutions comme celles citées dans ce fil ou dans celui ci


----------



## Hades88 (25 Janvier 2008)

Est-ce que c'est bien le câble d'Apple que tu as, parce que si c'est un autre du même genre, il
faut intervertir une des couleur de cables.
Pour savoir la couleur, tu essayes de passer l'une après l'autre
chaque fiche de couleur mâle dans la prise femelle jaune de l'adaptateur Péritel ou 
directement dans la télé.


----------



## _RyO_ (12 Avril 2008)

Bonjour

Je me retrouve confronté au même problème et je me demandais si un adaptateur YUV=>Peritel comme celui-ci ferait l'affaire : http://www.amazon.fr/Hama-Connectique-Cinema-Adaptateur-peritel/dp/B000EOQ89Y/ref=pd_sbs_ce_img_23

Si les pros de la vidéos pouvaient donner leur avis
Merci beaucoup

JC. G


----------



## _RyO_ (17 Avril 2008)

Je m'auto-réponds... 
Ca ne marche pas


----------

